# Ghana - will ban vaping soon...



## Chukin'Vape (16/3/18)

http://vaping360.com/ghana-vaping-ban/

*Now It’s Africa: Ghana Will Ban Vapes Soon*
The Ghana Health Service says more teens are vaping than smoke cigarettes.

By
Jim McDonald
-
March 13, 2018



Ghana is set to ban e-cigarettes soon. An official from the Ghana Health Service confirmed the plan at last week’s World Conference on Tobacco or Health, in Cape Town, South Africa.

Divine Darlington Logo, Principal Research Officer at the Ghana Health Service, said the ban would also cover shisha (hookah tobacco), and was based on unpublished research by the health service. The news was reported by Ghanaian publication Myjoyonline.

Myjoyonline quotes Logo as saying, “We are working with Ministry of Health to ban the use of electronic cigarette and Shisha. It is more dangerous than cigarette, as far as public health is concerned, banning it is the only way out in Ghana and i can assure you by the middle of this year that has to be done.”

“First time we did a study to cover electronic cigarette and Shisha we were surprised to hear that the youth are now moving away from the traditional tobacco use in cigarettes to Shisha and the electronic cigarette which we were not aware off,” Logo said.

Billionaire Michael Bloomberg’s Vital Strategies group is spending money throughout the developing world to steer governments toward harsh tobacco laws -- and vaping laws.
He claims that 8.5 percent of youth between the ages of 13 and 15 use e-cigarettes, and nearly as many smoke shisha. Again, this research has not been released to the public, and the numbers seem unusually high for a country that has relatively low smoking rates.

Among Ghanaian men (age 15 and above), 13.1 percent smoke daily, according to the Tobacco Atlas. But just 0.17 percent of 10 to 14-year-old boys are regular smokers. Among women and girls, the rates are even lower, with 0.4 and 0.21 percent smoking daily.

The impetus for the vape and shisha ban comes from the World Health Organization (WHO) and the International Union Against Tuberculosis and Lung Disease (called The Union). Both international health agencies have long fought against e-cigarettes and all other forms of tobacco harm reduction.

Vaping laws are generally permissive in Africa, but are bound to become more restrictive as international tobacco control agencies use funding as a carrot to influence policy. Billionaire Michael Bloomberg’s Vital Strategies group is spending money throughout the developing world to steer governments toward harsh tobacco laws — and vaping laws.

Ghana is a constitutional democracy in West Africa. The former British colony is one of the most stable countries on the continent. Ghana has about 29 million citizens.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/18)

Mmmm. Ok so why dont they ban analogues instead.
This action sounds like pressure from Tabbaco companies. It makes no sense whatsoever
Thanks for the article @Chukin'Vape 
Its bloody scary

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

@RenaldoRheeder For your sake I hope that Nigeria doesn't follow suit.


----------



## DaveH (16/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Mmmm. Ok so why dont they ban analogues instead.
> This action sounds like pressure from Tabbaco companies. It makes no sense whatsoever


Nothing to do with the tobacco companies, it is all to do with the World Health Organisation. 
Totally useless bluddy lot .........time it was got rid of.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

@Chukin'Vape Thanks for the informative post. If you see any more news, would you mind posting it in the below-mentioned thread, please?

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Could you please move this post to the below-mentioned thread?

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/page-2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder For your sake I hope that Nigeria doesn't follow suit.



Vaping is so low key here - I trust that they are not considering anything in that regard here in Nigeria 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Chukin'Vape Thanks for the informative post. If you see any more news, would you mind posting it in the below-mentioned thread, please?
> 
> g0g Could you please move this post to the below-mentioned thread?
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/page-2



Have moved this thread to the News & Media subforum
@Chukin'Vape , when you get a chance please can you repost your original post also in that thread Hooked suggested above

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (16/3/18)

DaveH said:


> Nothing to do with the tobacco companies, it is all to do with the World Health Organisation.



True dat. If there are two groups who hate each other with incendiary passion, it's the WHO and big tobacco. If big tobacco is involved in any way with something, the WHO will push for it to be banned. They don't even allow the public into their meetings for fear that big tobacco will plant spies and shills in the audience.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (17/3/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> http://vaping360.com/ghana-vaping-ban/
> 
> *Now It’s Africa: Ghana Will Ban Vapes Soon*
> The Ghana Health Service says more teens are vaping than smoke cigarettes.
> ...


And I thought the FDA was screwed up.Keep those kids smoking !


----------



## Timwis (17/3/18)

Seems to me when transparent organisations do their study's like Health England for example they come out in favour of e-cigarettes as an aid for quitting smoking. Whilst these sort of organisations admit there are unknowns they are confident enough to come out with figures like at least 95% safer than smoking (i guess the 5% is the unknown). Then you get organisations like WHO making claims that e-cigarettes are more harmful than cigarettes but there is no transparency as they never make there evidence public. WHO should make their findings public or as far as i'm concerned they have no such evidence and have a hidden agenda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

Corruption is rife in Africa, if you think SA is a good example, our corruption is Mickey Mouse compared to the rest of the continent. So it really wouldn't be a stretch of the imagination to think that someone in a decision-making position has received a bit of a backhander.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

